# Any online training?



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! There are tons of online resources but one of the better ones is https://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup/videos

You may also find some good stuff here: Shaped by Dog with Susan Garrett

I also recommend the “Guides” at the Life with Rune Facebook page.

And there’s always Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Pet Dog Training Online - Video Presentations although their courses, though inexpensive, are not free.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I highly recommend Fenzi mentioned above..to audit (bronze level, you don't get individual feedback but do get the lectures and forums where other teams receive feedback) are 65$ for a 6 week course which stays in your 'library' virtually forever if you take at least 1 course a year. The forums stays up for about 12 weeks.

They also have webinars etc for less money.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

The Fenzi link I provided above is to their pet dog program and most of the webinars are about $20 each. They're recorded webinars so there is no personal feedback from instructors but you can go back to them as often as you need to for a year.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good point, thanks.

For a complete listing of the FDSA offerings the link is .. 
FenziDogSportsAcademy.com


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I like these trainers also. 

McCann Dogs


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Petsmart and things like that tend to be expensive. Have you looked into a local obedience club? They tend to be much more affordable.


----------



## calliegoldengirl (Oct 13, 2021)

MariusPet488 said:


> Any online training for my little dog? even though I'm tight on budget for now but get training for my dogs is important


We were recommended Adrienne Farricelli and she is AMAZING. Here's a link to her website - she has a ton of modules and emphasizes force free training which we loved. Brain Training 4 Dogs


----------

